# Question about Remeron-- AD's



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

So far of ALL I've read there is NO one SSRI who is not dangerous for 1-withdrawal or 2-Suicidal behavior. :shock: If we have to take one whe have to choose. Old AD's had more side effetcs. So it'S hell. :evil:

I just want to choose a AD and shut my mouth about it.

Just wonder. I took Remeron once, and first it made me VERY sleepy, bang! And I felt weak, had dilated pupils and palpitations. Is it normal for Remeron to do this at first! I coudn't sleep because of arithmia.

Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have taken Remeron for years, have gone on and off of it several times. It does make you feel sleepy and fatigued, but man did it make me sleep. If you take it right before bedtime, when you are supposed to, the side effects won't seem as bad. I also gained 5-10 pounds as well. The only ADs that have helped my depression are Remeron and Wellbutrin. Remeron is the only AD that really helped my panic disorder. It has a tendency to make my derealization worse, though.

I remember one time when I went back on Remeron, I had to mow the yard the next day and I about passed out I was so fatigued. That should go away in time, though.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

One more thing, it think has a pretty mild side effect profile compared to a lot of other meds.

I stopped it cold turkey once. About 2 or 3 days later, I started feeling really depressed but I wasn't experiencing terrible panic or the zaps like I did with SSRIs.


----------

